# good pics of old gas stations



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this out for good pics for old gas stations

http://hooligan1.home.comcast.net/~hooligan1/GasSta.htm


tom h


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Think I've seen these posted before. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool site, lots of neat architecture there.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics. 

Funny that you would post these, the 10th pic is the project I just started. 

Kevin.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting pics, I enjoyed looking at them greatly. Anyone creating and township of yesteryear will find a great choice here. The end captions reminded me of something that occurred the other day at a local gas station. My grandson (8) got out of my car whilst I was refilling the fuel tank. The pump was switched off a woman, who might have had a lion chasing her, rushed towards me. She explained, in an agitated manner, that the rules were no one other than the person filling the car fuel tank should get out of the car in case they were splashed with petrol or had an accident. I said to my grandson to get back into the car. This was yet another restriction he has encountered in the UK. He said to me and the woman that in his country (in the Far East) there were people who filled you fuel tank for you - you didn't need to do it yourself. She scurried back to the cash till. Ah! Those were the days when you got _high_ service and _low _prices.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

And to think, in some locales it was required that everyone vacate the vehicle while it was being refueled in case there was a fire they would not be trapped in the car.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was required that everyone get out of the car, use the bathroom, buy a candy bar, a bag of chips, a bottle of pop, a magazine, a tacky keychain...


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

In Oregon, by law there is no self serve, and given that it is 23 deg F right now that is a good thing.


Phillip


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the ones that look like pumps in front of someones home. There was an old gas station out on Cliff st in S.C. when I first moved here. They were the old pumps and had long been out of service. The rooms in the house were rented out. I friend of mine was renting one of them and the pumps were just sitting in front rotting away. 
That was about 35 years ago. Too bad someone didn't try to restore that.


----------

